# FS/FT African Cichlids *updated nov. 22nd*



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello fellow aquarium enthusiast,

My 33 gallon mixed African tank is getting a little crowded. So it is time to thin the heard. The 33 gallon African mixed tank houses 3"-4" male Maylandia callainos Blue Cobalt african Cichlids, and pseudotropheus socolofi at 2.5", melanochromis auratus at 2"-3". I also have a 29 gallon species tank of Sciaenochromis fryeri ( electric blue hap) at 1.5"-2". I also have marbled crayfish sized at 1.5". All have been breed in my aquariums and are very healthy. I only feed these guys new life spectrum color enhancing 1mm sinking pellets. I'm only asking $5.00 bucks each to recoup some of the food cost. I can give deals on larger purchases. A great addition to any Mbuna setup, or a great start on a new mbuna setup. I need to make room for my baby Aulonocara baenschi (Yellow peacocks) .Pm me if interested. I'm located in Vancouver near broadway skytrain station. Pick up only. Reasonable offers will be considered. More pictures will be added to thread below.

































I am willing to trade fish for the following:

200 watt submersible heater
Drift wood
Other African cichlids, specificly a 4"+ male red zebra, 3"+ female johanni, 3"+ yellow lab female
Aquaclear 50 HOB filters and media
Timers for lights

Hope to hear from you

Teal'c


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

they look lovely as usual Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Brisch!!! Wish I could help you out, and adopt your guys.but I just got 6 demasoni from April today and want introduce them to my new 90 gallon first, before adding anything else. Good luck on finding them a home.

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

I posted a couple new pics of the cobalts!!!!


----------



## vancityyardy (May 2, 2010)

i"ll take a couple if that's aight... if so you can message me ur location pls


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice clour, 
i woundering is Dolphin Cichlid and yours ( Blue Cobalt African Cichlid ) is same ?
because i am looking Dolphin Cichlid. thks


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

pisces said:


> nice clour,
> i woundering is Dolphin Cichlid and yours ( Blue Cobalt African Cichlid ) is same ?
> because i am looking Dolphin Cichlid. thks


Hello,

Two different species.

Malawi mbuna, Maylandia callainos, Blue Cobalt Cichlid.

And

Malawi Haplochromines, Cyrtocara moorii, blue dolphin cichlid.

Hope you find what your looking for

Teal'c


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks your help! i will rememebr it,
free bump!!


----------



## Tariandra (Jun 3, 2010)

These guys are beautiful!!!!! Lemme know if you're looking to sell any auratus any time soon!


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup I got some auratus too!!!


----------



## Tariandra (Jun 3, 2010)

You've got some pretty awesome looking fish...if I were you guys I'd take him up on his offer!!! I know I am!!!! =)


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Here are some pics of the auratus, males are black and females are yellow.

















Let me know if interested with a pm

Teal'c


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Free BUMP!
You always got some amazing fish!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice fish,, do u have any blue‑cobalt‑cichlid bigger size ? like 4 - 5 inch, i looking bigger one , thks


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Here are some pictures of the metriaclima pyrsontos red dorsal.

Sorry to inform you but all of these red tops have been rehomed. I will let you all know when the parents breed again.

Males
































Females


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Teal'c said:


> Hello,
> 
> Two different species.
> 
> ...


IS Maylandia callainos, blue cobalt same as Metriaclima callainos cobalt zebra?

Thanks

btw, the fish looks stunning. pm'd u..


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

ninez said:


> IS Maylandia callainos, blue cobalt same as Metriaclima callainos cobalt zebra?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> btw, the fish looks stunning. pm'd u..


Hello,

The scientific name of the blue cobalt depends on who you ask. They are know by pseudotropheus callianos, metriaclima callianos, and maylandia callianos. And sometimes pseudotropeus estherae. It would be nice for some one to officially classify it with one of the above. I still have a few left, so if interested pm me and we can setup a time to view.

Thanks

Teal'c


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you to everyone that stopped by this weekend to pick up some of the African cichlids. I hope you all enjoy them as much as I have. If any one has any questions about keeping these guys feel free to send me a pm. 

To anyone still interested, I do have some cobalts, socolofi and auratus left. But the red dorsal are all gone.

Thank you to all that have read this thread and extra thank you to BCA for a great forum for to rehome fish.



Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

I finally got s few picks of the 2.5" Pseudotropheus socolofi.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated ad with new fish and crayfish. Pics of the Sciaenochromis fryeri( electric blue hap) will be added as soon as I can get a good picture. Pm me if interested in these guys and we can work some thing out.

Teal'c


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

hey Jason Ill take some baenschi right out of mommas mouth if you'll let me. let me know


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

hi, how big this electric blue hap?


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

hotrod77 said:


> hi, how big this electric blue hap?


Hello,

They are 1.5-2", as listed in the opening thread.

Thanks

Teal'c


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

i pm you last night

thanks


----------



## vmleung (Nov 14, 2010)

i have some yellow cichlids and some convicts if you want to trade. they are around the same size as the ones you have and i'm near the 29th ave station so very close. don't know how to pm so please pm me. thanks.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Brisch said:


> hey Jason Ill take some baenschi right out of mommas mouth if you'll let me. let me know


I actually had to grow the alunocara from eggs. The mom dropped them a day after I put her in her own 20 gallon tank. I would like to see these guys grow out and color up before I sell them. They are about .75" right now. So give it a little time.

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

A couple pictures of the Sciaenochromis fryeri (electric blue ahli's) fry, aswell as pictures of the marbled crayfish.


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

All cobalts are on hold till the 30th.

All auratus, socolofi, Sciaenochromis fryeri, and marble crays are still available. I have gotten alot of responses so hurry before they are gone to new homes.

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for holding the cobalts man, i really appreciate it!


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> Thanks for holding the cobalts man, i really appreciate it!


Jason's got nice/beautiful cobalts. You won't regret it.
The cobalts I got from Jason practically glow in the tank


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

All of the cobalt cichlids are rehomed. I still have auratus, socolofi, Sciaenochromis fryeri, and the marble crays. Pm me if interested


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

I was there today, all the fish are very beautiful. I highly recommend any who's interested to check em out!


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated stock list November 22,

Only a few 2" psuedotropheus socolofi

A colony of melanochromis auratus between 2"-3.5"

Aswell as a colony of Sciaenochromis fryeri between1"-1.75"

And around 20, 1" marble crays

All of the cobalts are rehomed

Thanks to everyone who bought some fish, I know you will enjoy them as much as I have. To everyone else, you better get them while they last. 

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## rsxed (Apr 21, 2010)

the yellow lab is nice !! @@


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

rsxed said:


> the yellow lab is nice !! @@


you mean the male melanochromis auratus, yeah, there are very nice specimens, thanks

Teal'c aka Jason


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Closing thread to start anew with less clutter


----------

